# Can't resistance show the same as continuity?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Confused- yes, resistance indicates ohms in a circuit, and it helps to know what the value is, but is a continuity test also able to show the same thing? I mean, how does continuity show up if it doesnt use resistance to "tell" the multi meter?

In other words, if you get infinity for ohms, that right there must show no continuity, right?

Thanks


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, that is correct. Assuming, of course, that you have the multimeter set on the proper scale. 

Even a dead short has some resistance, but far too little for the typical instrument to measure.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

It depends on your definition of continuity.

It could be said that any electrical load (even a short circuit) has continuity, but they all have resistance as well.

Generally speaking, continuity indicates whether or not current will flow in a circuit. Resistance indicates how much current will flow.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

A "continuity tester" is just a low-accuracy resistance meter with no numerical readout, and a "good/bad" indicator instead. Usually if the resistance is below several tens of ohms, it shows continuity. You can use an ohm meter instead of a continuity tester for any purpose. You can only sometimes substitute a continuity tester for an ohm meter.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

putting the leads together is a dead short and continuity as the meter goes to 1.0 leads seperated 0.00 infinity the resistance is between there...reading coils and having different settings 20,000 200,000 gives your range to see resistane thru the coil.as a residence in a coil gets weaker say in a coil for a relay it is getting closer to becoming a dead short on a 24v circuit and blowning a control fuse....


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

The two extremes of a circuit are Open and Short. Open is indicted on a meter as Infinite Ohms and a Short is indicated as Zero ohms. When talking continuity we are, in most cases, referring to a wire that does not have a break. 
Your multimeter, whether digital or analog, has a battery that will actually create current flow when you have the meter set to measure resistance and connected to a circuit. The display will indicate the equivalent resistance in ohms. With the meter set to measure resistance and the leads not touching anything, the display will indicate infinite resistance and when the leads are touched together the display will indicate zero ohms.
When using a meter to measure resistance the circuit must be dead - no power.
When testing for continuity we are looking for an very low resistance. Wire, whether copper or aluminum, has resistance which increases as the length of the wire increases.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

noquacks said:


> Confused- yes, resistance indicates ohms in a circuit, and it helps to know what the value is, but is a continuity test also able to show the same thing? I mean, how does continuity show up if it doesnt use resistance to "tell" the multi meter?
> 
> In other words, if you get infinity for ohms, that right there must show no continuity, right?
> 
> Thanks


Contiuity is not supposed to be expressed in terms of ohms,
All contiuity means is there is a complete circuit or not !
So they might be used together, 
but they are technically different things.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thnaks guys. Good education. So, I guess I dont neccessarily need to but a meter with a continuity function, eh? I still understand continuity as an almost useless value/function (if it is used to show ANY ability to transmit voltage, when in fact it may even be way inadequate if the wire is faulty and not able to maintain the right resistance/load). One ideally needs to know the resistivity range and measure, and if its out of range, the wire/circuit is bad, period. (right?)

I need to study this more.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

I think you are making too much out this. Continuity is a *condition* not a measurement. A wire either has or does not have continuity. In fact something like a light switch also has continuity when in the ON position. A fuse also has continuity if it isn't blown. If you are troubleshooting a problem you may have to test for continuity in which case you will need something to do the test with.


----------



## bernie963 (Dec 18, 2010)

from a practical point of view, all that has been said in this post is true. If memory serves me from 40 years ago, conductance (continuity) is the inverse of resistance. the unit of conductance is the mho (note ohm backwards) reminds me of abbott and costello "who is on first"

enjoy.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

bernie963 said:


> from a practical point of view, all that has been said in this post is true. If memory serves me from 40 years ago, conductance (continuity) is the inverse of resistance. the unit of conductance is the mho (note ohm backwards) reminds me of abbott and costello "who is on first"
> 
> enjoy.


Your memory is fine but conductance and continuity are not interchangeable terms.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

bernie963 said:


> from a practical point of view, all that has been said in this post is true. If memory serves me from 40 years ago, conductance (continuity) is the inverse of resistance. the unit of conductance is the mho (note ohm backwards) reminds me of abbott and costello "who is on first"
> 
> enjoy.


If he cannot yet get his head around contiuity.
Then he has no chance with conductance !


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

noquacks said:


> I need to study this more.



An understatement if there ever was one.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry for late reply, people (too much christmas shopping). Thnaks for the continued feedback. I think I get it. Now, for a good meter, what specs do I look for with good capabilities for very low reststivity measurements? Also, I guess I will look for the continuity function.......

I dont want to just buy another $9.99 HF one. (last one showed faulty ohms and I almost dumped out a perfectly good ac compressor coil cuz of that!!)


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

The continuity function is a nice feature and creates a beep so you don't have to be looking at the meter. It beeps at some preset low resistance.
Plan to spend around $40 for something at HD or Lowes or Sears or go all out and get a Fluke.


----------



## bernie963 (Dec 18, 2010)

any DMM (digital multimeter) will be more than satisfactory to measure low resistance circuits. better brands will cost more because of quality construction and componets. buy what you can afford.

DMM's are all high resistance (in the multi meg ohm range) and do not distort the circuit. voltage and resistance measurements are made by placing the meter in parallel with the circuit. the meters high resistance reduces measurement distortion. 

Analog meters (pointer) are much lower resistance and will distort the circuit when used and therefore will influence the reading. Analog meters are generally less accurate, and harder to read. they are superior to DMM's for some applications, particulally working with electric motors, and tracing circuits.

merry christmas to all and to all a good night.

bernie


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Continuity has to be taken in context.

For branch circuit wiring or ground bonding, continuity means essentially zero ohms. For a coil, continuity might mean tens or hundreds or even a few thousand ohms versus nearly infinite ohms for a burned out condition.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Electrical Engineers design something via conductance, and don't use resistance. Because they want to know how conductive a material can be, and not how much a material would resist something. 

For those who troubleshoot and repair electrical circuits, or electronic circuits, they need to know Resistance, and not conductance. Because they use two different methods of troubleshooting a problem to make it work again, versus designing something to function. 

If that is what you're referring too, they usually use computer software to determine materials and differences of conductance vs resistance. 

If you're referring to general continuity, i.e. whether or not a circuit is properly put together. Then you shouldn't be reading ohms, or anything but a complete circuit. The end of the circuit should read 0, and the VS should read the Volts of the system. Ohms are not a factor in that for testing purposes. Because the EVD is always 0, and the VS is always the starting volts. 

Per Kirchoff and Ohms. 

If it's an AC Circuit, than each cycle VS and EVD will alternate between "top and bottom" of the circuit. (in quotations for a reason)

For more information, this should help out:

http://www.filestube.com/e/electronics+technology+fundamentals

http://www.electronicstheory.com/html/e101-1.htm

If you multi meter should only read vs and vd if you set it to the proper voltage setting. If you're reading resistance, you have it set to ohms. If you're reading amperes, you have it set to current. If you're reading wattage you have it set to Watts. 

Make sure you set it to AC if your'e doing Alternating Current, or DC for a Direct Current. 

But again, continuity is only whether or not a circuit is made complete. You may be reading an open. Where one part will read 999999999999999999 and the other part will read 000000000000000000 That means you have an open circuit. EDIT to find the location of the open, find the point where it stops being 9999999999 and starts to become 0000000 and/or vice versa, and troubleshoot from that location.

Or you may be reading a short if the entire circuit is voltage source. If it's a paralleled circuit or series circuit, that will change the nature of how to read the numbers on the circuit, and the way you'll troubleshoot them. Same goes for if it's a combo for series-parallel circuits, which is the most common style of circuitry found in modern electronics.

EDIT
To know how to use your DMM or VM, or MM properly, read the manufacturers instructions that come with it. Because if you have it on the wrong setting(s) you'll ruin/destroy your devices circuitry, and will never get accurate readings.

EDIT if your Electrical/electronic circuit is designed to transmit something, if you're trying to determine if proper frequency is being emitted, you need to set your DMM if it has an Oscliscope Function built into it (as found in high-end DMMs) then you can find out if its designed properly and displaying the proper frequency (hertz) from point a to point b. 

In some of them, they will show a graph. Others, they will just simply show the data (numbers) in a complete circuit, the frequency will be consistant. In a non continuing circuit, the numbers will fluctuate.

EDIT

If you're looking for resistance,SOME of Ohm Meters, and DMMs, need to have VS cut off (turn off VS) or you may burn out your Ohm Function. So you need to read the manufacturers directions for proper use. Don't assume like most idiots do.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Electrical Engineers design something via conductance, and don't use resistance. Because they want to know how conductive a material can be, and not how much a material would resist something.
> 
> For those who troubleshoot and repair electrical circuits, or electronic circuits, they need to know Resistance, and not conductance. Because they use two different methods of troubleshooting a problem to make it work again, versus designing something to function.


Really? Do you even understand what Ohm's law is? Have you designed electrical circuits, or even worked on large distribution circuits? I never knew that it was only conductance, when designing a circuit. Gee, when I go through and sit down and figure out how much I want to load the circuit, I need to know the amps, the volts, watt's, and then figure out how much resistance it is going to place on that circuit, due to they all factor in to cause voltage drop. No where does conductance come into play, due to it is no where in Ohm's law. But hey, humans make great conductors when they decide to grab onto a high voltage circuit, but you would never know that.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Really? Do you even understand what Ohm's law is? Have you designed electrical circuits, or even worked on large distribution circuits? I never knew that it was only conductance, when designing a circuit. Gee, when I go through and sit down and figure out how much I want to load the circuit, I need to know the amps, the volts, watt's, and then figure out how much resistance it is going to place on that circuit, due to they all factor in to cause voltage drop. No where does conductance come into play, due to it is no where in Ohm's law. But hey, humans make great conductors when they decide to grab onto a high voltage circuit, but you would never know that.


Knowing conductance of materials will tell you the watts, volts, and resistance of the entire circuit. Even the current the circuit can be loaded with. 

And yes, I've played with bread boards and soldering kits for quite some time.

Also, talk to an Electrical Engineer or Electronics Engineer. 

Cunductance is the number one factor when deciding materials. Because knowing conductance, tells you how many amps, ohms, and watts the circuit can take. Knowing the amps and the resistance via conductance, tells you how many volts to charge the system with.

Incase you forgot your math equations

http://www.angelfire.com/pa/baconbacon/page2.html


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Knowing conductance of materials will tell you the watts, volts, and resistance of the entire circuit. Even the current the circuit can be loaded with.


DAMMMMMIT...look at all that time we've wasted figuring/calculating/or otherwise determining all those extra values when all we really needed was the conductance. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> DAMMMMMIT...look at all that time we've wasted figuring/calculating/or otherwise determining all those extra values when all we really needed was the conductance. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


I know right? 

:laughing:

That's the difference between Engineer Mentality, and Maintenance/Technician Mentality. Two completely different approaches.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Knowing conductance of materials will tell you the watts, volts, and resistance of the entire circuit. Even the current the circuit can be loaded with.
> 
> And yes, I've played with bread boards and soldering kits for quite some time.


Sorry, try again. Suggest looking at the section stating "Conductance" http://openbookproject.net/electricCircuits/DC/DC_5.html#xtocid151923 
and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistance_and_conductance
Playing with breadboards and soldering kits for quite some time, what a couple of years? You have a lot to learn son, so you really need to just stop at this point, and quit digging yourself a hole.

And since I am kind of rusty, since I have not had to use Ohm's law for a couple of days, can you show me in the following chart, where the term "Conductance" is used to do a calculation: http://www.the12volt.com/ohm/ohmslaw.asp http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...=att-portal&p=ohm's+law+chart&rs=1&fr2=rs-top


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> DAMMMMMIT...look at all that time we've wasted figuring/calculating/or otherwise determining all those extra values when all we really needed was the conductance. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


I know. I spent three months in BEE and then 36 months doing it in daily work in the Navy. Never knew that. Maybe I should have had BigGuy01 as my instructor. Then again, I would not have scored a 100 out of a 100 and one of the top 5 in the Navy when I took my test, for my Interior Communications Petty Officer third class/NCO stripes.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I know right?
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> That's the difference between Engineer Mentality, and Maintenance/Technician Mentality. Two completely different approaches.



Don't worry...sometimes my sarcasm is so subtle even *I* don't catch it.


and I guess you are of the "engineer mentality", while I am of the Maint./Tech mentality??

That's fine....if engineers don't know any more about electricity than that, I'm good with being a lowly tech.:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> I know right?
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> That's the difference between Engineer Mentality, and Maintenance/Technician Mentality. Two completely different approaches.


Is that so. So how deep of a hole are you going to dig yourself into, before you realize you are playing with the big boys, or should I say men who have done this stuff for decades.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Sorry, try again. Suggest looking at the section stating "Conductance" http://openbookproject.net/electricCircuits/DC/DC_5.html#xtocid151923
> and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistance_and_conductance
> Playing with breadboards and soldering kits for quite some time, what a couple of years? You have a lot to learn son, so you really need to just stop at this point, and quit digging yourself a hole.
> 
> And since I am kind of rusty, since I have not had to use Ohm's law for a couple of days, can you show me in the following chart, where the term "Conductance" is used to do a calculation: http://www.the12volt.com/ohm/ohmslaw.asp http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...=att-portal&p=ohm's+law+chart&rs=1&fr2=rs-top


Incase you're mentally handicapped, Conductance is current devided by voltage. 

G= I over E

G=Conductance
I=Current
E=Voltage

Per ohms law.

G is what Engineers use, R is what Electricians and Electronics Technicians use.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> Don't worry...sometimes my sarcasm is so subtle even *I* don't catch it.


I am the same way. I found out that biting my tongue and just keeping my mouth shut at work, does not get me into as much trouble these days, but hey at times it is fun.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I am the same way. I found out that biting my tongue and just keeping my mouth shut at work, does not get me into as much trouble these days, but hey at times it is fun.


LOL, yea I held my tongue for his first 100 posts full of mis-information.....I'm pretty much done with that :whistling2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Incase you're mentally handicapped, Conductance is current devided by voltage.
> 
> G= I over E
> 
> ...


Come again? Keep digging that hole. And no, Engineers do not use G, you really do not have a clue in how G figures into the calculation, same with R. Suggest you stop quoting from books and get some real working knowledge before you kill someone.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Incase you're mentally handicapped, Conductance is current devided by voltage.
> 
> G= I over E
> 
> ...


Come again? Keep digging that hole. And no, Engineers are not the only ones who use G, you really do not have a clue in how G figures into the calculation, same with R. Suggest you stop quoting from books and get some real working knowledge before you kill someone.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Come again? Keep digging that hole. And no, Engineers do not use G, you really do not have a clue in how G figures into the calculation, same with R. Suggest you stop quoting from books and get some real working knowledge before you kill someone.


Here's one for ya, when you get half a brain, then comment. Because you apaprently have no working knowledge at all.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistance_and_conductance

Incase you didn't mentally comprehend the difference, conductance is inversly proportional to resistance. 

Resistance is completely irrelevent when designing a circuit, because conductance tells an engineer how their design will work with all the pieces together.

Those who do maintenance and repairs, need to know resistance, because they need to know what specific pieces aren't working as they should. Two completely different mentalities. Maybe if you took a couple classes back in high school you would have learned this.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Incase you're mentally handicapped, Conductance is current devided by voltage.
> 
> G= I over E
> 
> ...


If that was true......if ALL you knew was "G" (or R for us lowlife techs), you still couldn't figure current or voltage.....or do you not understand how equations work??


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> LOL, yea I held my tongue for his first 100 posts full of mis-information.....I'm pretty much done with that :whistling2:


I think that if my father was on here, he would have been done after the first 10 of his.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Here's one for ya, when you get half a brain, then comment. Because you apaprently have no working knowledge at all.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistance_and_conductance
> 
> ...


Dude, you really do not want to start with me now. I have more experience in my little pinky, then you do in your shorts. Now, I suggest you stop and wake up.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> If that was true......if ALL you knew was "G" (or R for us lowlife techs), you still couldn't figure current or voltage.....or do you not understand how equations work??


Would you like me to walk you through mathematically how to get VOltage and current from conductance, and then then Watts? We learned to do this in High School Science class in Freshman year.

EDIT

I can also mathematically show you how to get Voltage and current by just using resistance. It's also a basic math trick my ex girlfriends third grade brother years back showed me.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes, please do....walk me through how to take ONE SINGLE known value and derive 2 other values from that....please do.

I'll be waiting................:whistling2:


EDIT: don't cheat and just use 110V now....you don't know that value remember???


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> If that was true......if ALL you knew was "G" (or R for us lowlife techs), you still couldn't figure current or voltage.....or do you not understand how equations work??


I bet also, that he does not know that you can also apply the same to figuring piping or water powered pumps, etc, but hey he is a genius.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Would you like me to walk you through mathematically how to get VOltage and current from conductance, and then then Watts? We learned to do this in High School Science class in Freshman year.


Really. We are waiting. What you took in Freshman class, I knew at six years old, and went over in the first day before lunch, during my Basic Electricity/Electronics course for the Navy back in 1985. But hey, you know more than all of us, so go at it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

BigGuy01 said:


> Incase you're mentally handicapped, Conductance is current _*devided*_ by voltage.
> 
> G= I over E
> 
> ...


Let's not speak of handicaps, shall we?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

It's been nearly 10 minutes....I figured you could have copied and pasted.....I'm sorry, I mean "wrote" a complete and meaningful response by now.....


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Yes, please do....walk me through how to take ONE SINGLE known value and derive 2 other values from that....please do.
> 
> I'll be waiting................:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Not a prob. 

SOO, 

For the sake of simplicity, I'll be using whole numbers. 

I'll do it first for resistance.

Resistance is 420 ohms. to get 420, run the square root and multiply by 2, and devide by 3. You should come out to 23.94. That's your volts. 

Take 23.94 multiply that by 420, and you should come out to about 0.057, that, is your current. 

To get it from conductance, reverse the order.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jproffer said:


> Yes, please do....walk me through how to take ONE SINGLE known value and derive 2 other values from that....please do.
> 
> I'll be waiting................:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Yeah Im pretty good at figuring things out ,but even I need to know atleast 2 of the numbers to figure the 3rd! :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> It's been nearly 10 minutes....I figured you could have copied and pasted.....I'm sorry, I mean "wrote" a complete and meaningful response by now.....


I had to double check my numbers to make sure they were correct.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys, it's Christmas. 

Big Guy, please use this link.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/divide


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Resistance is 420 ohms. to get 420, run the square root and multiply by 2, and devide by 3. You should come out to 23.94. That's your volts.






:laughing: oh....I see, well thank you for clarifying. BTW, SQRT of 420, times 2 and divided by 3 is 13.66, not 23.94.....did you leave out a parenthesis???? :wink: You big silly.....:laughing:





Bigguy, please don't read the following......























PSSST: Any newcomers wanting to figure voltage or current, PLEASE don't use this method. :whistling2:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Not a prob.
> 
> SOO,
> 
> ...


Maybe you should practice that little class you were given for figuring motor loads and sizing things to match it first


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Guys, it's Christmas.
> 
> Big Guy, please use this link.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/divide


Numbers work fine for me. 

To double check, 23.9/0.057= 419.293 Rounded to nearest, it's 419, rounded to nearest 10, it's 420 ohms.

Checks out.

EDIT there are also other ways to mathematically get the 23.9 and the 0.057. That's just one way of doing it. 

If you have a kid taking math, and he's at least above 3rd grade, he/she should most likely know several ways of doing it.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> :laughing: oh....I see, well thank you for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The math works. 

But to find voltage and current the easiest way, do you know what the fastest possible way to get those numbers are, by knowing only one bit of information? And what that information is to get ALL the information you ever need for an electrical/electronic circuit?

EDIT
Scroll down
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A digital multimeter with two prongs, and knowing the setting you put it on before you connect the probes to the circuit


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> The math works.


See my edit above......no it don't....JUST the raw math is wrong...much less the intent of the math, as you are using it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

BigGuy01 said:


> Numbers work fine for me.
> 
> To double check, 23.9/0.057= 419.293 Rounded to nearest, it's 419, rounded to nearest 10, it's 420 ohms.
> 
> Checks out.


 I was merely informing you that however you came to the conclusion that divided was spelled d_*E*_vided it is catastrophically incorrect. There is no such word in the English language.

If you are using made up words than how is that supposed to reflect on any electrical theory you may argue?

Smarts, it's a one way street. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> See my edit above......no it don't....JUST the raw math is wrong...much less the intent of the math, as you are using it.


Aaahhh sheet. 

I gotta rework it lol I closed my word document that I wrote checked it out in. one sec LOL


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> A digital multimeter with two prongs, and knowing the setting you put it on before you connect the probes to the circuit



That has nothing to do with it. You said you could calculate voltage, wattage, and current based on ONLY conductivity....and as yet, you haven't....so I'm STILL waiting


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jproffer said:


> See my edit above......_*no it don't*_....JUST the raw math is wrong...much less the intent of the math, as you are using it.


Oh good grief.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I gotta rework it lol I closed my *word document*


See, there's your trouble.....word is a.................wait for it........wait for it......WORD processor, not a calculator....try excel, or just the simple windows calculator


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Not a prob.
> 
> SOO,
> 
> ...


Now, was that Kilohm's or Megaohm's? Because I am really rusty on this, I and everyone need to know.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Lets say ive got a 3ph 480v motor with a 120v brake on the motor running a conveyor belt.
The the power for the motor and brake is coming from from a mcc,lets say 300' away.
Whats the voltage drop across the 300' to the motor?
Since you dont need to know the wire size/amperage and hp of motor or brake this should be simple for you to figure out,I personally would prefer more info to figure it out.
Bat it out of the park for us less experianced/educated types! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> Lets say ive got a 3ph 480v motor with a 120v brake on the motor running a conveyor belt.
> The the power for the motor and brake is coming from from a mcc,lets say 300' away.
> Whats the voltage drop across the 300' to the motor?
> Since you dont need to know the wire size/amperage and hp of motor or brake this should be simple for you to figure out,I personally would prefer more info to figure it out.
> Bat it out of the park for us less experianced/educated types! :laughing:


Oh, this one should drive him bat****.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

:drink: :drink: (where is that da** popcorn smiley??)

Can't wait................


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> The math works.
> 
> But to find voltage and current the easiest way, do you know what the fastest possible way to get those numbers are, by knowing only one bit of information? And what that information is to get ALL the information you ever need for an electrical/electronic circuit?
> 
> ...


And what bit of magic is it that youre getting with the 2 leads on your properly adjusted multimeter?
voltage/amperage/resistance/temp/the time in china??? enquiring minds want to know


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

There ya go....

maybe the popcorn smiley is on the other side.....(not gonna mention any names....that's ALL we need over there)


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm an engineer and have never worked with conductance or conductivity (except as academic exercises). It's always been resistance for Ohm's Law. E for the engineer's voltage vs. V for the electrician's voltage. I for amperes and R for resistance.

For household electrical work we rarely need to even use Ohm's Law. The most likely need for Ohm's Law would be for figuring out the wire size for a long power feed run to an outbuilding or light tower. Or you can skip Ohm's Law and look up the wire size in a table you find using Google.

Speaking of the long run to the outbuilding, we're dealing with allowing "several" ohms to represent continuity but over, say, 30 ohms would stand for lack of continuity e.g. a loose connection.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> And what bit of magic is it that youre getting with the 2 leads on your properly adjusted multimeter?
> voltage/amperage/resistance/temp/the time in china??? enquiring minds want to know


I had the equation written in word, because to verbally write it out on paper makes things make more sense. I figured out where I screwed up. I made a typo on one of the numbers. system of doing it is correct, it's just a matter of which number is too big or too small after you square it. I gotta work on tweaking it to how I had it. Mathematically, process is correct. My numbers are just fugged up.

Regarding the motor, I have no to know the regular equations first. Same math process will work on anything if you're trying to find two different elements from the same element. You just need to know what the algebraic equations to normally do it are. 

To get Conductance, reverse the order. Literally. Conductance is the inverse of Resistance. Literally, reverse the order and you'll get the same results. 

I just have to tweak the numbers up or down again like I did before.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:whistling2:

Haven't heard from Mr. Bigstuff for 20 minutes....he must be refiguring his numbers with that MS Word based calculator.

EDIT: I spoke too soon.




But I'm still waiting on this magical equation that can use one variable to derive 2 or 3.....

And please don't type out the theoretical equation again....prove it....if you're as much of a mathematician as you claim to be, you know how to PROVE your work.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> I'm an engineer and have never worked with conductance or conductivity (except as academic exercises). It's always been resistance for Ohm's Law. E for the engineer's voltage vs. V for the electrician's voltage. I for amperes and R for resistance.
> 
> For household electrical work we rarely need to even use Ohm's Law. The most likely need for Ohm's Law would be for figuring out the wire size for a long power feed run to an outbuilding or light tower. Or you can skip Ohm's Law and look up the wire size in a table you find using Google.
> 
> Speaking of the long run to the outbuilding, we're dealing with allowing "several" ohms to represent continuity but over, say, 30 ohms would stand for lack of continuity e.g. a loose connection.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

AllanJ said:


> I'm an engineer and have never worked with conductance or conductivity (except as academic exercises). It's always been resistance for Ohm's Law. E for the engineer's voltage vs. V for the electrician's voltage. I for amperes and R for resistance.
> 
> For household electrical work we rarely need to even use Ohm's Law. The most likely need for Ohm's Law would be for figuring out the wire size for a long power feed run to an outbuilding or light tower. Or you can skip Ohm's Law and look up the wire size in a table you find using Google.
> 
> Speaking of the long run to the outbuilding, we're dealing with allowing "several" ohms to represent continuity but over, say, 30 ohms would stand for lack of continuity e.g. a loose connection.


UW has the EE students use conductance. Not sure how your program was/is/how your work goes.

But yeah, I googled the motor thing. :laughing: learning those equations and tweaking my previous equation back to how I had it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Haven't heard from Mr. Bigstuff for 20 minutes....he must be refiguring his numbers with that MS Word based calculator.
> 
> ...


He beat you by a couple of seconds, or maybe he was just checking in to update everyone.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jproffer said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Haven't heard from Mr. Bigstuff for 20 minutes....he must be refiguring his numbers with that MS Word based calculator.


I have a tough enough time turning this computer on let alone using it to do technical stuff,id probably fry a chip.
Either in the computer or my head! :laughing:
Ah kids these days! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> UW has the EE students use conductance. Not sure how your program was/is/how your work goes.
> 
> But yeah, I googled the motor thing. :laughing: learning those equations and tweaking my previous equation back to how I had it.


Really, want to show proof of that, and the instructors that are teaching incorrect information to people. No wonder why our education system both at the h.s. and college level is going to pot. They have kids using Word instead of pencil and paper, or even better, a TI-30 series or better hand held calculator.

I am guessing that my co-worker's husband who works for the city owned utility as a outside plant technician, on the electrical distribution system has been doing it all wrong. Maybe next time I talk to him, I should give him your info, so you can tell him how to do his job. Or even better, I have a buddy that was on a Sub in the U.S. Navy in the Nuclear propulsion field, maybe I should have him contact you, since I am sure that he was taught incorrectly by those with Ph D's in Nuclear engineering.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Really, want to show proof of that, and the instructors that are teaching incorrect information to people. No wonder why our education system both at the h.s. and college level is going to pot. They have kids using Word instead of pencil and paper, or even better, a TI-30 series or better hand held calculator.


TI-84 Silver is what they teach HS math with. The calculator also has a computer program that you can download to your computer, to help you with math equations. No one uses TI-30s anymore outside of grade school. :laughing:

Still tweaking numbers.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> TI-84 Silver is what they teach HS math with. The calculator also has a computer program that you can download to your computer, to help you with math equations. No one uses TI-30s anymore outside of grade school. :laughing:
> 
> Still tweaking numbers.


Excuse me. You have a lot to learn son. Maybe they should teach you what a pencil and paper is, and how to figure this stuff in your head, instead of being dependent on technology. So, what is taking you so long. It should not have taken you any more than five minutes at the most, two minutes tops, if you know your stuff.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update.....

I'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Really, want to show proof of that, and the instructors that are teaching incorrect information to people. No wonder why our education system both at the h.s. and college level is going to pot. They have kids using Word instead of pencil and paper, or even better, a TI-30 series or better hand held calculator.
> 
> I am guessing that my co-worker's husband who works for the city owned utility as a outside plant technician, on the electrical distribution system has been doing it all wrong. Maybe next time I talk to him, I should give him your info, so you can tell him how to do his job. Or even better, I have a buddy that was on a Sub in the U.S. Navy in the Nuclear propulsion field, maybe I should have him contact you, since I am sure that he was taught incorrectly by those with Ph D's in Nuclear engineering.


Two friends of mine are in the ET(N) School right now. The Instructors don't even have degrees outside of their Associate Degrees from the Navy. They are just Navy Chief Petty Officers and Senior Chief Petty Officers that took Instructor Billets for the Navy's Nuke School. 

That said, they have a totally different look on how Nuclear Energy converts into electricity, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

That's like saying a Plumber is an Electrician. Your argument is outright absurd regarding that. Ohms, Volts, Amperes, and Watts are some of the last things they are concerned with as far as physics knowledge goes.

As ETs, their "A" Schools, aren't even related to what they are learning in Nuke School.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> TI-84 Silver is what they teach HS math with. The calculator also has a computer program that you can download to your computer, to help you with math equations. No one uses TI-30s anymore outside of grade school. :laughing:
> 
> Still tweaking numbers.


How do you guys figure out problems out in the field when you dont have a laptop or a calculator? :whistling2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Two friends of mine are in the ET(N) School right now. The Instructors don't even have degrees outside of their Associate Degrees from the Navy. They are just Navy Chief Petty Officers and Senior Chief Petty Officers that took Instructor Billets for the Navy's Nuke School.
> 
> That said, they have a totally different look on how Nuclear Energy converts into electricity, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Oh gee, another story about his oh so great knowledge of everything. You son again, really need to check your facts, or maybe I should clue you in on something. Instructors have degree's, officers in the Nuclear field can have doctorates, and some do. A lot of NCO's and officers have college & university degrees, that are in the military. My buddy has both a Masters & Bachelor's degree. One in Computer sciences and another in mathematics. So again, until you get some time under your belt, suggest you learn to know when you have put enough rope on that tree to hang yourself with.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I think he's there......


:hang::hang::hang:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, apparently you can't do it.....let's try something simpler.

Lets say variable "A" = 100

Solve this for B and C


A = B + C


Don't give me a list of all 50 combinations that will satisfy the equation, I can do that myself....SOLVE it.....A = 100..........GO...I'm timing you


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Oh gee, another story about his oh so great knowledge of everything. You son again, really need to check your facts, or maybe I should clue you in on something. Instructors have degree's, officers in the Nuclear field can have doctorates, and some do. A lot of NCO's and officers have college & university degrees, that are in the military. My buddy has both a Masters & Bachelor's degree. One in Computer sciences and another in mathematics. So again, until you get some time under your belt, suggest you learn to know when you have put enough rope on that tree to hang yourself with.


Never said NCOs don't have degrees, just saying of my friends' instructors, none of them have anything above an Associates. Because they make E4 after completion of Nuke School, and get E5 automatically after one year. At their 4 1/2 year mark they are meritoriously promoted to E6 when they come time to re-up. 

They are the fastest promoting field in the military. AFter 3 years since graduation of Nuke School, they are eligible to instruct at the Navy's Nuclear Power School. 

Degrees are in no way required. They are optional, with MAJORITY of Nuke Sailors having to work 14-16 hours PER SHIFT, PER DAY, majority don't have time for college bubba. They get 80 credit hours for their 2 year Nuke School, requiring them to take an English class and a History Class to get their Associates of Science through SOCNAV. 

My friends are graduating Nuke School this coming summer, and have gone from E1 through E4 in the pipeline. They graduate school with meritorious promotion to E5 set for March 2013. Since they graduate with the next coming class this summer. 

Their promotions are already decided, because they become E4(P) after they graduate Nuclear Power School. NO degree required.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> ok, apparently you can't do it.....let's try something simpler.
> 
> Lets say variable "a" = 100
> 
> ...


100=50+50


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Two friends of mine are in the ET(N) School right now. The Instructors don't even have degrees outside of their Associate Degrees from the Navy. They are just Navy Chief Petty Officers and Senior Chief Petty Officers that took Instructor Billets for the Navy's Nuke School.
> 
> That said, they have a totally different look on how Nuclear Energy converts into electricity, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Many,many,many years ago im guessing before you were born I was a young pfc fresh out of Jump School and Ranger school at Ft benning Georgia thinking I was the brightest/baddest son of a buick walking the face of the earth,because after all I just went through the sickest training the Army had had to offer.
Having arrived at a little place called Hunter Army Airbase in Savanna Ga as my first permanent duty station attached to a Ranger battalion Im greeted by a sergeant major whos been through 3 tours of vietnam.
He begins by informing me that Im at the bottem of the food chain and to forget everything I just learned in the last 14 weeks because now Im about to learn the way things are done in the real world.:laughing:
Thats pretty much the way things work in the real world of construction,****ty weather/****ty working conditions/parts are never there when theyre supposed to be,or the parts are wrong/ get to spend your day with some old pissed off guy whos apprentice thinks he knows more than he does/and theres no laptops or fancy calculator to tell you why a machine is broke down and costing thousands of dollars every minute production is not running. :laughing:
Welcome to


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> 100=50+50



WRONG!!!

That is ONE answer....not THE answer.


what about 49+51?....99+1?.....etc, etc, etc.....

So now, as you can see, you can NOT solve an equation with more than one unknown value unless you have another equation with which to solve for one of the other variables.

I'm not going to even get into equation pairs or sets, because it doesn't matter.......but your logic is flawed greatly.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

plummen said:


> Many,many,many years ago im guessing before you were born I was a young pfc fresh out of Jump School and Ranger school at Ft benning Georgia thinking I was the brightest/baddest son of a buick walking the face of the earth,because after all I just went through the sickest training the Army had had to offer.
> Having arrived at a little place called Hunter Army Airbase in Savanna Ga as my first permanent duty station attached to a Ranger battalion Im greeted by a sergeant major whos been through 3 tours of vietnam.
> He begins by informing me that Im at the bottem of the food chain and to forget everything I just learned in the last 14 weeks because now Im about to learn the way things are done in the real world.:laughing:
> Thats pretty much the way things work in the real world of construction,****ty weather/****ty working conditions/parts are never there when theyre supposed to be,or the parts are wrong/ get to spend your day with some old pissed off guy whos apprentice thinks he knows more than he does/and theres no laptops or fancy calculator to tell you why a machine is broke down and costing thousands of dollars every minute production is not running. :laughing:
> Welcome to


Gotta love Sand Hill!

No place on earth like Ft Stewart in the summer!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Dude, you really do not know what you are talking about, so why don't you stop right now. You have no clue about the military, then again, you know everything more than those with degrees, and those of us that have more experience in our pinky, than you have time getting up to play x-box and browse the Internet.

And to let you know, no promotions are not already known in the military. Bet you did not know, that more people do not make it through the Nuke program, than those that graduate to go on into the field. From there a lot do not make it through their first year in the field and end up losing their security clearance and getting moved to another duty station, due to once you wash out while serving on a ship or sub, but still able to perform your duties, you get moved to another duty station, but stay in the engineering division. A lot end up in the Machinery spaces as Electricians, or pull shore duty doing nothing until they are discharged, or a opening becomes available due to attrition on board some ship. Majority end up on tenders, or in the "Gator Navy". But hey, you know everything there is. So I would suggest either sticking with using that broom or mop, or figure out how much rope you have on that tree to finish hanging yourself with.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> That is ONE answer....not THE answer.
> 
> ...


49+51=100
99+1=100

Both are correct. There are infinite ways and equations to get the correct numbers for any problem. It's why in math classes for HS for instance, your math teacher will annoy the crap out of you in showing you 20 different ways to work Ax+B=Y or how Y^2XB/7=A[_ 9 

The same answer can be found with a hundred different equestions.

Just like how you can pull, cut, and place wiring a hundred different ways, but come out with the exact same result, and the exact same amount of time to do it. 

Or just like how there are a million different ways to establish processes for building a house, and the way you go about doing it, and still have the house meet all schematics etc. 

There is are infinite solutions to infinite problems.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Many,many,many years ago im guessing before you were born I was a young pfc fresh out of Jump School and Ranger school at Ft benning Georgia thinking I was the brightest/baddest son of a buick walking the face of the earth,because after all I just went through the sickest training the Army had had to offer.
> Having arrived at a little place called Hunter Army Airbase in Savanna Ga as my first permanent duty station attached to a Ranger battalion Im greeted by a sergeant major whos been through 3 tours of vietnam.
> He begins by informing me that Im at the bottem of the food chain and to forget everything I just learned in the last 14 weeks because now Im about to learn the way things are done in the real world.:laughing:
> Thats pretty much the way things work in the real world of construction,****ty weather/****ty working conditions/parts are never there when theyre supposed to be,or the parts are wrong/ get to spend your day with some old pissed off guy whos apprentice thinks he knows more than he does/and theres no laptops or fancy calculator to tell you why a machine is broke down and costing thousands of dollars every minute production is not running. :laughing:
> Welcome to


You were in 1st Battalion? What was your MOS, RIP Dates, and TIS in 1/75? What Ranger School Class were you?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Gotta love Sand Hill!
> 
> No place on earth like Ft Stewart in the summer!!!


I found a bottle full of sea shells with welcome to savanna ga on it the other day,ah the memories! :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Dude, you really do not know what you are talking about, so why don't you stop right now. You have no clue about the military, then again, you know everything more than those with degrees, and those of us that have more experience in our pinky, than you have time getting up to play x-box and browse the Internet.
> 
> And to let you know, no promotions are not already known in the military. Bet you did not know, that more people do not make it through the Nuke program, than those that graduate to go on into the field. From there a lot do not make it through their first year in the field and end up losing their security clearance and getting moved to another duty station, due to once you wash out while serving on a ship or sub, but still able to perform your duties, you get moved to another duty station, but stay in the engineering division. A lot end up in the Machinery spaces as Electricians, or pull shore duty doing nothing until they are discharged, or a opening becomes available due to attrition on board some ship. Majority end up on tenders, or in the "Gator Navy". But hey, you know everything there is. So I would suggest either sticking with using that broom or mop, or figure out how much rope you have on that tree to finish hanging yourself with.


That's funny, because they have their promotions already in their files after they complete the program, it's already stated what they will do. 

They already have the specific ships they are being assigned too unless they fail.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> That is ONE answer....not THE answer.
> 
> ...


I am guessing that he never made it through basic algebra. Even in my job dealing with financial info all day long, I still need to know more than one variable to figure things out.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I am guessing that he never made it through basic algebra. Even in my job dealing with financial info all day long, I still need to know more than one variable to figure things out.


THought you said you were an Engineer?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> Many,many,many years ago im guessing before you were born I was a young pfc fresh out of Jump School and Ranger school at Ft benning Georgia thinking I was the brightest/baddest son of a buick walking the face of the earth,because after all I just went through the sickest training the Army had had to offer.
> Having arrived at a little place called Hunter Army Airbase in Savanna Ga as my first permanent duty station attached to a Ranger battalion Im greeted by a sergeant major whos been through 3 tours of vietnam.
> He begins by informing me that Im at the bottem of the food chain and to forget everything I just learned in the last 14 weeks because now Im about to learn the way things are done in the real world.:laughing:
> Thats pretty much the way things work in the real world of construction,****ty weather/****ty working conditions/parts are never there when theyre supposed to be,or the parts are wrong/ get to spend your day with some old pissed off guy whos apprentice thinks he knows more than he does/and theres no laptops or fancy calculator to tell you why a machine is broke down and costing thousands of dollars every minute production is not running. :laughing:
> Welcome to


That is basically the same thing my brother told me, when he arrived at Ft. Bragg. Of course, he went on to go fight in Grenada, serve overseas in Germany, etc. I have more respect for my brother and father who also served in the Air Force and worked as a "Spook" in dealing with Cold War communications (Russian intercepts, etc.) almost went on to deal with the whole Cuban Missile crisis and almost went on to serve in Vietnam, or close by in the area; than I do for this little turd that thinks he knows everything.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> That is basically the same thing my brother told me, when he arrived at Ft. Bragg. Of course, he went on to go fight in Grenada, serve overseas in Germany, etc. I have more respect for my brother and father who also served in the Air Force and worked as a "Spook" in dealing with Cold War communications (Russian intercepts, etc.) almost went on to deal with the whole Cuban Missile crisis and almost went on to serve in Vietnam, or close by in the area; than I do for this little turd that thinks he knows everything.


You're dad was Crypto? My Grandfather was a Crypto back in the 50s/early 60s....


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> You were in 1st Battalion? What was your MOS, RIP Dates, and TIS in 1/75?


b co 1st bn 75 INF was supposed to be 13f,couldnt get class so they sent me from fort sill :wink::laughing: to benning to infantry school,they also sent me to ft huachuca az to learn remote surveliance systems to make me a well rounded super trooper.
Ended up with 3 mos's 11-boots 1v,17k and 17mike.
The 17k and 17m later became one mos of 96r
TIS 7-17-82/7-17-90,graduated hell in spring of 83. :laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Both are correct. There are infinite ways and equations to get the correct numbers for any problem.


:no::no::no:

The point I'm making is that both sets of numbers satisfy the equation, but neither is THE answer...because there isn't one single answer.

I'll say it slowly, then until YOU prove YOUR math, I'm done with this part of the discussion.


You absolutely can NOT solve a single equation with ANY MORE THAN one unknown variable....you can make a series of results, as you did (1+99, 2+98, 3+97, etc), but you can NOT solve for ONE answer....OK??

The sooner you face facts that you don't know everything about everything, you'll be better off.

And if you can PROVE to me, with real numbers (and without that "square root, times 2, divided by 3 crap) that you can take one variable (conductance) and solve for a SINGLE answer voltage or wattage or amperage (not a series), then I will admit that I was wrong...no problem

I'll be over in the corner......holding my breath.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> 49+51=100
> 99+1=100
> 
> Both are correct. There are infinite ways and equations to get the correct numbers for any problem. It's why in math classes for HS for instance, your math teacher will annoy the crap out of you in showing you 20 different ways to work Ax+B=Y or how Y^2XB/7=A[_ 9
> ...


So now you have a degree in math sciences. Gee kid, how many degrees do you have? For 21 years old, you are a child prodigy. Who are you, Doogie Howser, or even better http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Cooper


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> Never said NCOs don't have degrees, just saying of my friends' instructors, none of them have anything above an Associates. Because they make E4 after completion of Nuke School, and get E5 automatically after one year. At their 4 1/2 year mark they are meritoriously promoted to E6 when they come time to re-up.


I was staying out of this till you started with this BS. You expect us to believe you know all this about your friends instructors? You also are trying to equate education level and degrees to military rank .... sorta the same way you have been arguing conductance and resistance.

You were entertaining me up to the point when you started and needed to lie. 

You can pretend to be anyone you want on the internet. I always fancied being Elvis....


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> b co 1st bn 75 INF was supposed to be 13f,couldnt get class so they sent me from fort sill :wink::laughing: to benning to infantry school,they also sent me to ft huachuca az to learn remote surveliance systems to make me a well rounded super trooper.
> Ended up with 3 mos's 11-boots 1v,17k and 17mike.
> The 17k and 17m later became one mos of 96r
> TIS 7-17-82/7-17-90,graduated hell in spring of 83. :laughing:


Did you ever serve with a SSG. Reynalds, and a SFC. Johnson? Both were 11Bravo One Victors


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Stubbie said:


> I was staying out of this till you started with this BS. You expect us to believe you know all this about your friends instructors? You also are trying to equate education level and degrees to military rank .... sorta the same way you have been arguing conductance and resistance.
> 
> You were entertaining me up to the point when you started and needed to lie.
> 
> You can pretend to be anyone you want on the internet. I always fancied being Elvis....


I asked, they told me. 

And FYI, it's Gregzoll who's arguing degrees to become military instructors. FYI.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

BigGuy01 said:


> Did you ever serve with a SSG. Reynalds, and a SFC. Johnson? Both were 11Bravo *One Victors*


What does this mean?


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> So now you have a degree in math sciences. Gee kid, how many degrees do you have? For 21 years old, you are a child prodigy. Who are you, Doogie Howser, or even better http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Cooper


Nope, it's called Freshman Science Class


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> I asked, they told me.
> 
> And FYI, it's Gregzoll who's arguing degrees to become military instructors. FYI.


Dude again, you have no clue. I am done and this has been entertaining helping you to hang yourself.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jbfan said:


> What does this mean?


Airborne Ranger Qualified.

EDIT. Means he graduated Airborne School, and Graduated Ranger School. And was given the designation.

If he just graduated Ranger School, and not Airborne, he'd get the Golf Identifier. 

The ONe, means Level 10. he was E1-E4 at the time

SSG Reynolds would be 3V, and SFC Johnson was 4V


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> That is basically the same thing my brother told me, when he arrived at Ft. Bragg. Of course, he went on to go fight in Grenada, serve overseas in Germany, etc. I have more respect for my brother and father who also served in the Air Force and worked as a "Spook" in dealing with Cold War communications (Russian intercepts, etc.) almost went on to deal with the whole Cuban Missile crisis and almost went on to serve in Vietnam, or close by in the area; than I do for this little turd that thinks he knows everything.


We used to give the boys from the 82 hell about wearing those combat patches,most of them depending on unit were busy picking up brass and cigarette butts! :laughing:
I shattered my lower right leg comingin hard on the wrong side of that damn island from around 500',funny thing is I dont remember seeing clint eastwood anywhere on that island! :laughing:
That movie he made shows a lot of things that happened on that island,problem being most of them werent done by marines!
The guy on the dozer was actually a trooper from the 82,pfc I believe!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Stubbie said:


> I was staying out of this till you started with this BS. You expect us to believe you know all this about your friends instructors? You also are trying to equate education level and degrees to military rank .... sorta the same way you have been arguing conductance and resistance.
> 
> You were entertaining me up to the point when you started and needed to lie.
> 
> You can pretend to be anyone you want on the internet. I always fancied being Elvis....


Sometime you just get sucked into the vortex!:whistling2:

Merry Christmas Elvis... I mean Stubbie!:laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

plummen said:


> We used to give the boys from the 82 hell about wearing those combat patches,most of them depending on unit were busy picking up brass and cigarette butts! :laughing:
> I shattered my lower right leg comingin hard on the wrong side of that damn island from around 500',funny thing is I dont remember seeing clint eastwood anywhere on that island! :laughing:
> *That movie he made shows a lot of things that happened on that island,problem being most of them werent done by marines!
> The guy on the dozer was actually a trooper from the 82,pfc I believe!*


Thats because the Army would not support the film, so it was changed to the marines.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

BigGuy01 said:


> I asked, they told me.
> 
> And FYI, it's Gregzoll who's arguing degrees to become military instructors. FYI.


I've always loved people who are so hi and mighty that they demean people they no nothing about except what their sticky friends tell them.

If I'm not mistaken it takes two to argue .. kinda like it takes two knowns to solve those equations ..... :yes:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> We used to give the boys from the 82 hell about wearing those combat patches,most of them depending on unit were busy picking up brass and cigarette butts! :laughing:
> I shattered my lower right leg comingin hard on the wrong side of that damn island from around 500',funny thing is I dont remember seeing clint eastwood anywhere on that island! :laughing:
> That movie he made shows a lot of things that happened on that island,problem being most of them werent done by marines!
> The guy on the dozer was actually a trooper from the 82,pfc I believe!


That is the same thing my brother said. I do love the fact, that when my brother went back to Ft. Sill, for a course, the instructor that was supposed to be teaching the course, was moved out, due to he could not do his job, and my brother was given the duty of teaching the poor kids that were twenty or so years younger than him the course. He said that he raked those poor kids over the coals.

Also loved it, when he arrived at Ft. Drum for 10th Mountain, the 1st Sgt was let go, and my brother ended up getting placed as the 1st Sgt. Loved hearing the stories he would tell of kids like BigGuy01. Then again, my brother was very good in pulling orders on kids like BigGuy01 and getting them moved out in under 24 hours, due to knowing the right people in the right places.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Did you ever serve with a SSG. Reynalds, and a SFC. Johnson? Both were 11Bravo One Victors


Year/which batallion/co?????????
youve got to be slightly more specific,served with many people


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Stubbie said:


> I've always loved people who are so hi and mighty that they demean people they no nothing about except what their sticky friends tell them.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken it takes two to argue .. kinda like it takes two knowns to solve those equations ..... :yes:


Gregzoll's the one who chooses to argue.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Airborne Ranger Qualified.
> 
> EDIT. Means he graduated Airborne School, and Graduated Ranger School. And was given the designation.
> 
> ...


Wow, now you served in the Army, or just learned all of that playing Call of Duty. Or even better, Gears of War. I know that video games can teach you a lot, but wow, you have now become a world class expert in the U.S. Military.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> If I'm not mistaken it takes two to argue .. kinda like it takes two knowns to solve those equations ..... :yes:


I'll cop to that one...I'm definitely "arguing back" LOL

I figure every minute we keep him in here, is a minute that he can't be out there giving bad advice.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Airborne Ranger Qualified.
> 
> EDIT. Means he graduated Airborne School, and Graduated Ranger School. And was given the designation.
> 
> ...


A spec4 is still level 1


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Gregzoll's the one who chooses to argue.


Arguing, I have not even started. I am just having fun with you right now.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Year/which batallion/co?????????
> youve got to be slightly more specific,served with many people


SFC Johnson would be B Co 1/75th INF (now 1/75th RR) was in charge of 3rd Platoon from 84-86

SSG Reynolds would be B Co 1/75th INF from 83-84 he was a Squad Leader in 1st Platoon.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> A spec4 is still level 1


Specialist 4 is an E4. 

But Spec 5-Spec 8 were removed from the Army, and just left with Specialist and Corporal for E4 Slots. IDK if it was like it in your time, friends in the Army have told me Corporals do 20 level skills despite being 10 level on the system. two levels below, one level up is what my friends told me they have to perform to.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Sometime you just get sucked into the vortex!:whistling2:
> 
> Merry Christmas Elvis... I mean Stubbie!:laughing:


Elvis can you get a message to Roy orbison for me? I lost my greatest hits album and would love a replacement,cant find 1 anywhere! :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> That is the same thing my brother said. I do love the fact, that when my brother went back to Ft. Sill, for a course, the instructor that was supposed to be teaching the course, was moved out, due to he could not do his job, and my brother was given the duty of teaching the poor kids that were twenty or so years younger than him the course. He said that he raked those poor kids over the coals.
> 
> Also loved it, when he arrived at Ft. Drum for 10th Mountain, the 1st Sgt was let go, and my brother ended up getting placed as the 1st Sgt. Loved hearing the stories he would tell of kids like BigGuy01. Then again, my brother was very good in pulling orders on kids like BigGuy01 and getting them moved out in under 24 hours, due to knowing the right people in the right places.


They tried keeping me away from lower ranking officers,I had major issue with 1st and 2nd Lts :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> They tried keeping me away from lower ranking officers,I had major issue with 1st and 2nd Lts :laughing:


I always here this from so many people ^^^^^^


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Specialist 4 is an E4.
> 
> But Spec 5-Spec 8 were removed from the Army, and just left with Specialist and Corporal for E4 Slots. IDK if it was like it in your time, friends in the Army have told me Corporals do 20 level skills despite being 10 level on the system. two levels below, one level up is what my friends told me they have to perform to.


A cpl is considered a jr nco in a leadership position ,spec4 is not.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> I always here this from so many people ^^^^^^


Yeah most of them thought they knew too much also :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> SFC Johnson would be B Co 1/75th INF (now 1/75th RR) was in charge of 3rd Platoon from 84-86
> 
> SSG Reynolds would be B Co 1/75th INF from 83-84 he was a Squad Leader in 1st Platoon.


Dude, do you know how many people are in a Platoon, Battalion, let alone a division or regiment. Let alone serving in various areas in the U.S. Army, or the fact, that the 75th Ranger Regiment is not stationed at one particular base, nor what they actually do in their careers, while serving in the U.S. Army.

Just for ****s and grins, my wife's grandfather was one of the first Darby's Rangers, KIA, received a Silver Star, along with the Congressional Medal of Honor. Look that up and come back and tell us what they did, and where they served, along with how many were killed in Italy during one of the largest raids against a German Regiment.

Lets just say that they are the baddest of the bad, and ate kids like you up for breakfast.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....

need that popcorn smiley again....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> They tried keeping me away from lower ranking officers,I had major issue with 1st and 2nd Lts :laughing:


My brother was the same way. He ate up one 1st Leui at Ft. Carson, and another in Germany. But I can say this, the base commander at Ft. Drum loved him, and what is the term we use? Is it that just like Bigguy01, he is a walking cluster ****.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> SFC Johnson would be B Co 1/75th INF (now 1/75th RR) was in charge of 3rd Platoon from 84-86
> 
> SSG Reynolds would be B Co 1/75th INF from 83-84 he was a Squad Leader in 1st Platoon.


Anybody that served with me that I want to talk to knows how to find me,I talk to 3 of my old buddies from back then atleast once a week.
I talk to one of them 2-3 times a week.
So since you know so much about the teams what else did they refer to us to without looking it up?
Im on the phone right now with an old team member!


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Yeah most of them thought they knew too much also :laughing:


????????????? I don't know too much....

Just a bunch of random things about random subjects.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Sometime you just get sucked into the vortex!:whistling2:
> 
> Merry Christmas Elvis... I mean Stubbie!:laughing:


The same to you ...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Dude, do you know how many people are in a Platoon, Battalion, let alone a division or regiment. Let alone serving in various areas in the U.S. Army, or the fact, that the 75th Ranger Regiment is not stationed at one particular base, nor what they actually do in their careers, while serving in the U.S. Army.
> 
> Just for ****s and grins, my wife's grandfather was one of the first Darby's Rangers, KIA, received a Silver Star, along with the Congressional Medal of Honor. Look that up and come back and tell us what they did, and where they served, along with how many were killed in Italy during one of the largest raids against a German Regiment.
> 
> Lets just say that they are the baddest of the bad, and ate kids like you up for breakfast.


Umm... Dude, there are 10 Soldiers per squad, 4 Squads per Platoon. Plus Medics, one for each Platoon, a Platoon Sergeant, and then the CO, that's only 46 people. 

4 Platoons per Company (or 3 depending on it)

3-5 Company's per Battalion

2-4 Battalions per Brigade

2-4 Brigades per Division

But if you're talking about an ARmored Platoon, than it's only 16 Soldiers, because 4 Soldiers per tank, 4 Tanks per Platoon. etc.

Cavalry Scouts have slightly bigger, with 5man squads, 20 men per Platoon, plus a single platoons medic, the Platoon Daddy and Platoon Leader, that's 23. Then you have the Cavalry Troop which is made of several Scout Sections (Platoons) which then goes int o a Squadron, etc.

If it's S/F, then it's 12 men per ODA, 5 ODAs per ODB, 3 ODBs for every Battalion. (prior to the formation of the restructuring of SF Groups)


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Anybody that served with me that I want to talk to knows how to find me,I talk to 3 of my old buddies from back then atleast once a week.
> I talk to one of them 2-3 times a week.
> So since you know so much about the teams what else did they refer to us to without looking it up?
> Im on the phone right now with an old team member!


Barbed fencing, peeing on Privates wrapped in rugs, just the usual.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Dude, do you know how many people are in a Platoon, Battalion, let alone a division or regiment. Let alone serving in various areas in the U.S. Army, or the fact, that the 75th Ranger Regiment is not stationed at one particular base, nor what they actually do in their careers, while serving in the U.S. Army.
> 
> Just for ****s and grins, my wife's grandfather was one of the first Darby's Rangers, KIA, received a Silver Star, along with the Congressional Medal of Honor. Look that up and come back and tell us what they did, and where they served, along with how many were killed in Italy during one of the largest raids against a German Regiment.
> 
> Lets just say that they are the baddest of the bad, and ate kids like you up for breakfast.


Give your wife a hug for me and tell her thats for her grandpa! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The 4 battalions are scattered all across the country and world at anytime.
I spent more time than Id prefer to remember in the JSA of korea ,also spent a lot of time attached to the ROK 6th div in the chorwan valley and with the ROK 9th div in the whitehorse mountain area of Korea.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Umm... Dude, there are 10 Soldiers per squad, 4 Squads per Platoon. Plus Medics, one for each Platoon, a Platoon Sergeant, and then the CO, that's only 46 people.
> 
> 4 Platoons per Company (or 3 depending on it)
> 
> ...


Why don't you stop while you are at it. You can try to think that you know everything, and as you have already stated, that you know all of this random stuff, just say it. That you are tired of being beaten up by all of us, and ready to concede.

The only reason that the mod's are letting this stuff go on, is because they know that everyone is eating you up one side and down the other. If it was not so much fun, these topics would have been closed a long time ago.

All I can say is that it has been entertaining, but in all reality, it is getting old. If you came here to learn and collect knowledge, so that it can benefit you, so you are able to do your job, it can happen. But if you want to continue doing this petty stuff and think you know more than anyone else, you are just making it easy to use you as a punching bag. Just saying.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Give your wife a hug for me and tell her thats for her grandpa! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> The 4 battalions are scattered all across the country and world at anytime.
> I spent more time than Id prefer to remember in the JSA of korea ,also spent a lot of time attached to the ROK 6th div in the chorwan valley and with the ROK 9th div in the whitehorse mountain area of Korea.


Oh, my older friends were mostly in Eastern Europe...


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Why don't you stop while you are at it. You can try to think that you know everything, and as you have already stated, that you know all of this random stuff, just say it. That you are tired of being beaten up by all of us, and ready to concede.
> 
> The only reason that the mod's are letting this stuff go on, is because they know that everyone is eating you up one side and down the other. If it was not so much fun, these topics would have been closed a long time ago.
> 
> All I can say is that it has been entertaining, but in all reality, it is getting old. If you came here to learn and collect knowledge, so that it can benefit you, so you are able to do your job, it can happen. But if you want to continue doing this petty stuff and think you know more than anyone else, you are just making it easy to use you as a punching bag. Just saying.


I find it funny you say I'm wrong, but yet, you have yet to show any valid proof any of my information is incorrect, or wrong...

Odd........


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Umm... Dude, there are 10 Soldiers per squad, 4 Squads per Platoon. Plus Medics, one for each Platoon, a Platoon Sergeant, and then the CO, that's only 46 people.
> 
> 4 Platoons per Company (or 3 depending on it)
> 
> ...


Nice google job there,problem is thats under ideal conditions.
On more than one occasion when the platoon sergeant would say fall in there would only be 2-3 of us for a month,Ive been my own 1 man platoon on more than 1 occasion! :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Barbed fencing, peeing on Privates wrapped in rugs, just the usual.


what do they refer to us as and what was our primary job? :whistling2:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I find it funny you say I'm wrong, but yet, you have yet to show any valid proof any of my information is incorrect, or wrong...


And you have failed to prove you are right.

Think about this....20 of us have said you are flat out wrong.....so to be fair, the proof is on you.


BTW, still waiting on your thesis on conductivity = voltage/wattage/amperage/etc/etc/etc


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Oh, my older friends were mostly in Eastern Europe...


Really. Can you list what countries are in Eastern Europe, or are you just grasping at straws again and trying to think that you are making friends with everyone. You remind me of the kid in the school yard that keeps getting knocked down, dusting themselves off and going for more.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Nice google job there,problem is thats under ideal conditions.
> On more than one occasion when the platoon sergeant would say fall in there would only be 2-3 of us for a month,Ive been my own 1 man platoon on more than 1 occasion! :laughing:





plummen said:


> what do they refer to us as and what was our primary job? :whistling2:


I'll have to ask them that. 

Regarding unit structures, those are ideal yes. Also considering not everyone shows up to Formations, and not everyone always deploys with their Platoon or Company. 

I'll send them a message over facebook and ask.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Really. Can you list what countries are in Eastern Europe, or are you just grasping at straws again and trying to think that you are making friends with everyone. You remind me of the kid in the school yard that keeps getting knocked down, dusting themselves off and going for more.


I know the countries, and I"m not listing them.

THis is a publicly open forum.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> I'll have to ask them that.
> 
> Regarding unit structures, those are ideal yes. Also considering not everyone shows up to Formations, and not everyone always deploys with their Platoon or Company.
> 
> I'll send them a message over facebook and ask.


Ah facebook! :laughing:
I call my friends on the phone :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> I find it funny you say I'm wrong, but yet, you have yet to show any valid proof any of my information is incorrect, or wrong...
> 
> Odd........


How much more do we have to show you? Do you need a mirror? Hold on, Alex Trebek is on the phone.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Ah facebook! :laughing:
> I call my friends on the phone :laughing:


Because technology is the way of the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

BigGuy01 said:


> I find it funny you say I'm wrong, but yet, you have yet to show any valid proof any of my information is incorrect, or wrong...
> 
> Odd........


Not really odd what is odd is you expect us to believe a line of reasoning that only you seem to be aware of ... so we are skeptical at best.

In the world I live in it would be up to you to provide sources that back up what you would like us to believe. 

Good night ... I have an appointment with a lazy boy.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I know the countries, and I"m not listing them.
> 
> THis is a publicly open forum.



I didn't realize the countries of Eastern Europe was top secret information. 

I think they know who they are......go ahead :thumbsup:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> I know the countries, and I"m not listing them.
> 
> THis is a publicly open forum.


Ive got a picture from an undisclosed location in europe,ill have to see if I can find a way to scan it and post it on here so you can tell me where it was taken! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> I know the countries, and I"m not listing them.
> 
> THis is a publicly open forum.


And why not? It is public knowledge in what countries are in Eastern Europe. It is not a big fat secret anymore, and never has been.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Because technology is the way of the future. :thumbup:


Yeah but I can actually connect with a voice that ive known for 30 years,ya see thats how guys on a team remember each other :yes:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> And why not? It is public knowledge in what countries are in Eastern Europe. It is not a big fat secret anymore, and never has been.


Are you aware of national relations during the time period? Are you aware American Soldiers in the 75th were sent places they weren't supposed to be, but were?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> Ive got a picture from an undisclosed location in europe,ill have to see if I can find a way to scan it and post it on here so you can tell me where it was taken! :laughing:


Sorry, I just lost it after beating my head against the wall with this snot nosed kid. Hope you will not hold it against me on jumping under your boots there.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Are you aware of national relations during the time period? Are you aware American Soldiers in the 75th were sent places they weren't supposed to be, but were?


I'm not military, so I wont even get into that....but I'm sure the fact that they "weren't supposed to be" isn't going to come back and bite them now.

And, anyway....what does that have to do with anything???


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Let me guess, from Google Maps? Sorry to tell you this, but what you have is not private info. But hey have at it. For all I know, you got it off of one of your Xbox-360 or PS3 games. Sorry to tell you this, but if you have some oh so secret photo, putting it up online does not make it any longer secret. *Plus you would not be in possession of it, if it was U.S. Military, or CIA documents.* Sorry Charlie, but you just make it too much fun.


That's not entirely true................................


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Let me guess, from Google Maps? Sorry to tell you this, but what you have is not private info. But hey have at it. For all I know, you got it off of one of your Xbox-360 or PS3 games. Sorry to tell you this, but if you have some oh so secret photo, putting it up online does not make it any longer secret. Plus you would not be in possession of it, if it was U.S. Military, or CIA documents. Sorry Charlie, but you just make it too much fun.



Whoaaaa...hold up friend ....you're in the right church, but the wrong pew....check out who posted what you quoted :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Are you aware of national relations during the time period? Are you aware American Soldiers in the 75th were sent places they weren't supposed to be, but were?


You act like you know everything, and the rest of us are as dumb as rocks. To let you know, yes I do know what happened all the way up to the fall of the Iron Curtain, and along with knowing what you can and can not tell people if you are or were in the military. There are things to this day, that my father & brother can not talk about, due to 1) The Security clearances they both held during their military careers, and 2) It is no one's knowledge or needing to know what they know. And 3) There is stuff they know that they still can not discuss about to this day. But hey, you seem to know more than those of us that have served in the military, so go for it.

Again, you have a lot to learn, but hey we all have time, so go for it. I will check in in the morning to see how much rope is left that you are hanging yourself with, along with seeing if you are still trying to dig yourself out of that hole you dug yourself into this weekend.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> I'm not military, so I wont even get into that....but I'm sure the fact that they "weren't supposed to be" isn't going to come back and bite them now.
> 
> And, anyway....what does that have to do with anything???


That information can be OPSEC. 

Because 99% of all operations the 75th Infantry Regiment (Airborne) and todays 75th Ranger Regiment has done are classified......

Hence how the only documented combat operation that's publically known for the 75th to be involved in prior to Iraq/A-Stan was Black Hawk Dawn, which only accounted for a single Company, out of 12 Ranger Company's of that time period, with 1 entire Battalion Deployed at any given time...... That leaves 3 Ranger Company's unaccounted for during that time period for example. Meaning 3 seperate operations, if not more operations not on radar during the BHD ordeal, just one example of many

A LOT of the stuff they do they can't publically talk about.

Rangers who served in LRRPs, RRC, aren't even allowed to publically discuss what goes on in either outfit. 

Schools Rangers go to, majority of them are Classified. Daily Routines, classified to the public, etc.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> That's not entirely true................................


Really, so now you are an expert in that. Gee kid, give it up and just stop for a moment, and look at how stupid you are being about everything. You are so arrogant, just because you are on the Internet, that you do not know when to stop, after you have been beaten up so much, that there really is nothing left of you to turn anymore into a pile of whale snot, that has been done to you.

So son, figure out how much farther you want to take this, and those of us that are older, will be here to listen to your extravagant knowledge and glorious feats.

I did not forget, that this weekend was Festivus, and Friday was the "Feats of strength".


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> That information can be OPSEC.
> 
> Because 99% of all operations the 75th Infantry Regiment (Airborne) and todays 75th Ranger Regiment has done are classified......
> 
> ...



Well, whatever...even if you know what you're talking about......that has nothing to do with naming the countries of Eastern Europe :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Instead of playing go between how about just having all your face book buds join the site,since you obviously have no real first hand experiance ?
Better yet go over to military.com and show those guys how good you are at looking things up on the internet,lets see how long you last on there.
Let me know when you join military.com,Im a member there also.
Ill introduce you to the boys! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> Whoaaaa...hold up friend ....you're in the right church, but the wrong pew....check out who posted what you quoted :thumbsup:


I just could not resist. It is just getting old, because there is only so much fun that you can have with these youngsters, before you start loosing it. I really need to go to be myself, vs staying up until two again, like last night beating him up.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I just could not resist. It is just getting old, because there is only so much fun that you can have with these youngsters, before you start loosing it. I really need to go to be myself, vs staying up until two again, like last night beating him up.


I know what ya mean........but Plummen posted about having a satelite photo, not Bigguy. That's what I was gettin' at


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Well, whatever...even if you know what you're talking about......that has nothing to do with naming the countries of Eastern Europe :laughing:


In Eastern Europe during that time it was the Soviet Block. 

Ranging form Checklosovakia, East Germany, Romania, Poland, Hungary, Bulgaria, United Soviet Socialist Republic, Albania, Yogoslavia.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Instead of playing go between how about just having all your face book buds join the site,since you obviously have no real first hand experiance ?
> Better yet go over to military.com and show those guys how good you are at looking things up on the internet,lets see how long you last on there.
> Let me know when you join military.com,Im a member there also.
> Ill introduce you to the boys! :laughing:


I'm already on military.com, have been for years. =)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> That information can be OPSEC.
> 
> Because 99% of all operations the 75th Infantry Regiment (Airborne) and todays 75th Ranger Regiment has done are classified......
> 
> ...


It is amazing what you can learn from military games these days. I really hate that games can teach these kids more than actually joining the military.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Ranging form Checklosovakia, East Germany, Romania, Poland, Hungary, Bulgaria, United Soviet Socialist Republic, Albania, Yogoslavia.



OHHHHHHHHHHHH.....you're gonna be on the national security watch list now


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> That information can be OPSEC.
> 
> Because 99% of all operations the 75th Infantry Regiment (Airborne) and todays 75th Ranger Regiment has done are classified......
> 
> ...


99% of the time the teams are doing exactly the same as every other unit,kicking rocks and waiting.
Youve been watching too many chuck norris movies :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> It is amazing what you can learn from military games these days. I really hate that games can teach these kids more than actually joining the military.


TBH, I really don't play video games at all....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> I know what ya mean........but Plummen posted about having a satelite photo, not Bigguy. That's what I was gettin' at


Went back and fixed it. Always hate when that happens. What are we up to now? Last one went on for 182 posts. My guess is, he is trying to jump his post count for why, who knows, but only him.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jproffer said:


> I know what ya mean........but Plummen posted about having a satelite photo, not Bigguy. That's what I was gettin' at


No i never mentioned the word satlellight photo that im aware of,i said i have a photo from europe i need to scan so i can post it.
Its actually a picture of a certain someone standing front of a sign that anybody who ever spent time on a team in germany should recognize :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jproffer said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHH.....you're gonna be on the national security watch list now
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


And the worst thing is, he can not spell the word "Bloc" correctly.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> No i never mentioned the word satlellight photo that im aware of,i said i have a photo from europe i need to scan so i can post it.


OK...ooops  ....my memory went a while back. I'm "only" 36, but feel 46 and sometimes 56, lol......

For some reason I thought it was a sat. photo


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> And the worst thing is, he can not spell the word "Bloc" correctly.


Nit picky are we? And BTW, cannot is one word.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> No i never mentioned the word satlellight photo that im aware of,i said i have a photo from europe i need to scan so i can post it.
> Its actually a picture of a certain someone standing front of a sign that anybody who ever spent time on a team in germany should recognize :laughing:


I know one person on this board that could. Surprised he has not jumped all over this kid. Then again, it is not worth Scott's time. Maybe we can all take up a collection and send BigGuy01 over there, so that Scott can use him in a situation in one of their defusing exercises. I bet that the Polish soldiers would have fun with this kid. Then again, it would be too much fun watch BigGuy01 peeing his pants, until he realized it was a training exercise.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

No biggie,we cant all be professional students/maintenance guys by day and internet instructors/engineers/bulb changers for the cia with our finger on the pulse of all things that Ranger teams and spec op guys are doing at anytime of day in any part of the world,and still manage to work a 12 hr shift at walmart!(did I miss any of the big guys skills here? :whistling2::laughing
I too hope to be half the man he is some day,maybe I could be his apprentice! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Nit picky are we? And BTW, cannot is one word.


You want to go back and look up the meaning of the two in different contexts.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> No biggie,we cant all be professional students/maintenance guys by day and internet instructors/engineers/bulb changers for the cia with our finger on the pulse of all things that Ranger teams and spec op guys are doing at anytime of day in any part of the world,and still manage to work a 12 hr shift at walmart!(did I miss any of the big guys skills here? :whistling2::laughing
> I too hope to be half the man he is some day,maybe I could be his apprentice! :laughing:


Well hey, I can even give you the secret decoder ring! 

That said, I don't work at Walmart... WTF? 

That was low...............


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Big guy sent me a pm,if hes going to send me a bomb threat post it here for everybody to see! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Well hey, I can even give you the secret decoder ring!
> 
> That said, I don't work at Walmart... WTF?
> 
> That was low...............


Okay, so you just work in a slop pool at the local Pig Farm. It is hard to get your mind clear, when you are drowning in ****. Along with smelling the farts that your brain gives off.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> You want to go back and look up the meaning of the two in different contexts.


If you were saying, he can not really, then "can not" is in context.

The way you used it, it should have been cannot.

So there. :thumbup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> Big guy sent me a pm,if hes going to send me a bomb threat post it here for everybody to see! :laughing:


I keep that stuff turned off. Waste of time dealing with these fart sniffers, and listening to their groveling. I only turn the PM on, when someone tells me they want to send something UC.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> So there. :thumbup:


WOW....Nick is way more grown up than that....of course, at his age...ya know :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> If you were saying, he can not really, then "can not" is in context.
> 
> The way you used it, it should have been cannot.
> 
> So there. :thumbup:


See that you are finally running out of steam. I am guessing that you have finally realized that you are no match. Are you ready to yell defeat, and that the old guys won. Then again, that would be taking the fun out of it.


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> See that you are finally running out of steam. I am guessing that you have finally realized that you are no match. Are you ready to yell defeat, and that the old guys won. Then again, that would be taking the fun out of it.


Defeat? You're the one who dogged me for using a k at the end of bloc, but used can not in the inappropriate context for its use. 

I won.

EDIT
and you haven't even noticed I didn't use quotation marks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

BigGuy01 said:


> Defeat? You're the one who dogged me for using a k at the end of bloc, but used can not in the inappropriate context for its use.
> 
> I won.


Won what? I really do not know what you won, but you can think that.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

BigGuy01 said:


> Well hey, I can even give you the secret decoder ring!
> 
> That said, I don't work at Walmart... WTF?
> 
> That was low...............


Well dont give up,apply at a differant store! remember the RANGER creed! :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Well dont give up,apply at a differant store! remember the RANGER creed! :laughing:


......................


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Cmon,ya know it was funny! :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> Cmon,ya know it was funny! :laughing:


You're cruel dude... 

You're so... so cruel...........

:laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

It comes from 20 plus years of marriage! :laughing:


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

plummen said:


> It comes from 20 plus years of marriage! :laughing:


Oh wow!

:laughing:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The formula is totally bogus and your math is wrong

"Resistance is 420 ohms. to get 420, run the square root and multiply by 2, and devide by 3. You should come out to 23.94. That's your volts. "

Square root 420 = 20.05 times 2 = 40.1 divided by 3 = 13.37



"Take 23.94 multiply that by 420, and you should come out to about 0.057, that, is your current. "

23.94 times 420 is 10054.8 (23.94 / 420 = .057)

Using your formula, any fixed resistance can have only one voltage and current solution.

Does not compute.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> Cmon,ya know it was funny! :laughing:


I thought that it was. I went to bed and was still giggling like a little school girl.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

rjniles, didn't you know that with that new math they are teaching kids, you can come up with anything. And besides, they have been telling kids they can do anything they want these days. Mr. Buckaroo Banzai sure has met his namesake.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> The formula is totally bogus and your math is wrong
> 
> "Resistance is 420 ohms. to get 420, run the square root and multiply by 2, and devide by 3. You should come out to 23.94. That's your volts. "
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time my friend...

I went through all that, then dumbed it down so he could show proof of something similar but simpler....that's when he started on the military rankings...avoiding the subject since he knows he has NO IDEA about solving equations.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

jproffer said:


> Don't waste your time my friend...
> 
> I went through all that, then dumbed it down so he could show proof of something similar but simpler....that's when he started on the military rankings...avoiding the subject since he knows he has NO IDEA about solving equations.


But he is quite amusing:laughing:. I think he really believes what he is saying (and that is really sad).


----------



## fuzzball03 (Dec 13, 2011)

WOAH! Another thread that's gone way off the wagon.

I really can't bring myself to read every post... all I can say is that CONTINUITY and CONDUCTANCE are two very different measurements/units.


How exactly that got brought up here? No idea.


Don't mind me... carry on


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

All I can say is in my 40+ years in troubleshooting electronics, which includes aircraft weapons and navigation systems, mainframe computers and related equipment, television and other consumer electronics, and many other things that are plugged in, I've never had to worry about conductance.:no:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

a7ecorsair said:


> All I can say is in my 40+ years in troubleshooting electronics, which includes aircraft weapons and navigation systems, mainframe computers and related equipment, television and other consumer electronics, and many other things that are plugged in, I've never had to worry about conductance.:no:


But didn't you know, that we have been doing it wrong all of this time. Only time I worried about conductance, was when I had to stand someplace that you could not avoid standing in water, or having to reach over something like down in the prop shafts, where salt water was all over the place, when I was in the Navy.

These kids are just too smart for us these days. They just seem to know more than the adults.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

I brought up the military experiance as a way of showing that no matter how good/smart you think you are once you get out of school and into the real world youre going to be on the bottem of the food chain.
Of course little did I know that he also new more about military life/customs than all of us dumb guys who were actually there! :wink::laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I think that we have scared him. He has not been on since 12:57 this morning. Only time will tell.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

We might need to be concerned with conductivity in the future...

With China hard at work figuring out how they can save money manufacturing things (and not caring if their products pose a danger to anyone). Like how they have sold wire in the past which has a smaller gauge than listed on the label...

I would not be surprised if they find a way to make copper which has less conductivity and is cheaper to manufacture than the currently used copper!

I'm not a metals expert, so don't know if copper could be mixed with another metal and look like copper (and not conduct electricity as well)?

If that happens, then I suppose some sort of conductivity test might be necessary to see if that China made wire is OK to use or not???

I see from google that there are "conductivity meters"? Would those be able to tell if the metal in a wire was "good" or not?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

They could always go back to the good ol days of copper clad aluminum! :laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Friends.........countrymen........lend me your ears, errr uh....eyes.

Lest ye be doing your electrical calculations wrong, please take heed....

Conductivity, in and of itself, can be used to figure any or all of the following:

Voltage
Amperage
Wattage
...and any other electrical value you need.....


Screw Ohms...and Kirchhoff.....what did those MORONS know??

We have the bigguy. :thumbup:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> I think he really believes what he is saying (and that is really sad)


Sad...and scary.

I'm glad I live far enough away from WA that I don't have to worry about him.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jproffer said:


> Friends.........countrymen........lend me your ears, errr uh....eyes.
> 
> Lest ye be doing your electrical calculations wrong, please take heed....
> 
> ...


Hell im thinking about getting rid of all my tools and just buying a fancy computer to look up all the answers to lifes questions on! :laughing:
Remember boys we're not retreating,we're just advancing in a differant direction is all! :laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

gregzoll said:


> I think that we have scared him. He has not been on since 12:57 this morning. Only time will tell.


Nah, trolls only feed at night!:jester:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

We can fix that! :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

plummen said:


> We can fix that! :laughing:


"My dad has an ultimate set of tools. He is a T.V. Repairman."


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

My dad really was a blacksmith/boiler maker for the U.P for 30 plus years,ive seen locomotives that I was sure would get cut up for scrap put back into service.
His philosophy has always been its only metal! (he cant sweat copper or run wire to save his life though! :laughing


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Just like that loco.
I think we are off track some what !


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

dmxtothemax said:


> Just like that loco.
> I think we are off track some what !


Ya think?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah id say we rode through a few switches! :laughing:


----------

